# Ratty the rat



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

He went through a few changes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

he's so cute! I've never seen that coloring before. What's it called?


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, my GOD, he's adorable! 

Is his name really Ratty?


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that last picture is so different? Was he growing out of his baby fur or was this just sudden? I haven't seen that coloring either!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

He is my first rat so I really have no idea what was going in but he changed a lot? He's such a cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

And yes his name is ratty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

hi guys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Soarel (Jan 1, 2013)

Ratty is a cute little rat! Does he have any friends? Rats do a lot better with friends.


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

This is what my Persephone looked like! Pretty sure they are Russian blue selfs/berkshires? I think... Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

He is SO handsome!! More pictures please.


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

Nah he's got no friends, we like to let him out and let him have a run around and play with him but I heard if they have other rats then their to distracted by them and are harder to tame with people?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Rattytherat said:


> Nah he's got no friends, we like to let him out and let him have a run around and play with him but I heard if they have other rats then their to distracted by them and are harder to tame with people?


That is completely untrue. Rats who live alone can become neurotic and withdrawn and in most cases pass away earlier than rats who live with a companion. Rats are happiest with a companion, they develop confidence and become move loving pets. 

Think of it this way. even if you have them out 14 hours a day, when someone's home. However at night for those 6-10 hours when you're sleeping and he's awake, he's alone, bored and possible scared.

Please consider getting him a friend or two.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

I second getting him a friend. His behavior wont change towards you in fact he might even become more loving.
Imagine if you were the only human on earth and the only interaction you got was with a couple creatures much different from yourself who spent time with you occasionally.
Would you be happy that way? Pretty sure you'd go insane eventually or become depressed.


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

Well then I did not know that, we have had him 9 months and he is a happy little ratty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

He is very very cute


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

With dogs and other animals, having two puppies at once will make them bond with each other instead of you. Not so with rats. In fact, they are more confident in groups, following the example of the most confident rat in the group. While they can live on their own sometimes, he will be very happy if you get him a friend, and it is absolutely no extra work, just double the cuteness.

And Ratty is very cute!


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

Well what about quarantining them? How will I know a new rat isn't already preggers ect, how will I know they will get along ect? How will i know they wont fight, or that the new one wont have mites, I like him how he is now I'm a bit scared to just throw another one in there with him, for his safety


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

WOW!!!! That color change is crazy! I have never seen a rat do that! He is so cute too!! You would have to get him a male friend(unless he is neutered)so you wouldn't have to be worried about pregnant rats. as for getting a long, get a younger rat to lessen the likelihood of fighting and not getting a long,if you do get a buddy for him when you are looking try to get one through a reputable breeder and make sure he is healthy. Check for red dots in the fur these are lice,make sure his fur is shiny and lustrous and not dull.Make sure his skin is healthy and not flaky and make sure he doesn't have sores or scabs. Also make sure his eyes are bright and he isn't breathing loud or sneezing a lot. Quarantining is a pain but is worth it Just set up a temp cage and keep him in there for two weeks try to have it a different room than Ratty though. I have had rats do fine on there own,but they really do do better with a friend. And it is even better to have two rat kids than one, think of all the extra snuggles and kisses and play times you will get with two.


----------



## JudeWriley (Aug 1, 2007)

Rattytherat said:


> Well what about quarantining them? How will I know a new rat isn't already preggers ect, how will I know they will get along ect? How will i know they wont fight, or that the new one wont have mites, I like him how he is now I'm a bit scared to just throw another one in there with him, for his safetyhttp://www.petguide.com/mobile


Take a look at one of the "how to do introductions" threads that we have on the forum. It'll take a while, but it'll be best for everyone.


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

I took what was said about Getting ratty a friend so today I purchased a baby girl, ratty will soon have a cuddle partner 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Is Ratty neutered to be able to have a female friend?


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes he is


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh ok great . The new friend is a little cutie


----------



## Rattytherat (Feb 11, 2013)

cuddle?






suzi has started walking up to ratty and just leaning her head on him, it's very cute, however he pays no attention and walks off


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cute 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

